# Last fish in tank



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

if i can get my clown to be ok with my firefish wat would be a good last fish to put in my nano? it would have to be ok with a cleaner shrimp too


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi.

You can't add any more fish in your tank unless you get a bigger tank. The clown will not tolerate any more fish in its territory as they can be rather territorial and will attack other fish if cramped for space.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i woundnt get another fish. just get a shrimp and call it that.


----------

